# Wie Profil löschen?



## Oberst (23. März 2006)

hallo

kann mir wer sagen wir ich mein profil aus der datenbank löschen kann?


danke


----------



## B3N (23. März 2006)

Hallo Oberst,

wenn du dein Profil 3 Monate nicht aktualisierst, wird es automatisch aus der Datenbank gelöscht. 

B3N

PS: Ich hab dich mal ins richtige Forum verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corydon (24. März 2006)

Hi,

es wurde ja bereits gesagt, daß das Char-Lösch-System erstmal so bleiben soll wie es ist (wenn ich micht recht entsinne), da sonst eine Accountverwaltung oder ähnliches eingebaut werden müsste.

Ich habe da folgenden Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Im Addon einen Slash-Befehl einfügen der z.B. heißen könnte
_/blasc delete-me_

Das hätte dann zur Folge, daß der Charakter, der diesen Befehl eintippt, hier in der Datenbank gelöscht wird beim nächsten Upload.

Wenn das passiert ist, muss der User dann anschließend im Spiel im Addon-Menü für den entsprechenden Charakter das Häkchen beim BLASC-Profiler entfernen, damit dieser Char bei nächsten Upload nicht wieder mit hochgeladen wird.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr BLASC Leute es besser findet, wenn ihr links unten auf eurer Seite mit stolzen 150.000 Charakateren aufwarten könnt, wovon möglicherweise eine enorme Dunkelziffer Karteileichen sind, oder ob ihr lieber eine aufgeräumte Charakter-Datenbank haben wollt und gleichzeitig etlichen Usern den Wunsch erfüllt, ihre eigenen Karteileichen nicht mehr in der BLASC-Suche zu finden )

Okay, das ist nur mein Vorschlag. Ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit, daß so eine Funktion mißbraucht werden könnte.

Ansonsten:
Eine tolle Seite! Ich benutze sie täglich!
Macht weiter so, Leute!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (24. März 2006)

Corydon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> es wurde ja bereits gesagt, daß das Char-Lösch-System erstmal so bleiben soll wie es ist (wenn ich micht recht entsinne), da sonst eine Accountverwaltung oder ähnliches eingebaut werden müsste.
> 
> ...




Hallo Corydon,

vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag, ich werd diesen in unserer nächsten Diskussionsrunde anbringen und dann schauen wir was dabei rauskommt. Vom Grundgedanke her schonmal nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B3N


----------



## Roran (11. Juli 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Corydon,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag, ich werd diesen in unserer nächsten Diskussionsrunde anbringen und dann schauen wir was dabei rauskommt. Vom Grundgedanke her schonmal nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit dieser Idee geworden B3N,
kommt sowas in der art ?  :wink:


----------



## Regnor (11. Juli 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dieser Idee geworden B3N,
> kommt sowas in der art ?  :wink:



morgen sitzen b3n, crowley und ich zusammen, das heißt dann gibts da feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schau nach das das angesprochen wird


----------



## Aylâ (27. Juli 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> morgen sitzen b3n, crowley und ich zusammen, das heißt dann gibts da feedback
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm, sitzt ihr noch zusammen? Das Ergebnis würde mich dann doch auch mal interessieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

